# how to restore my internet related settings??



## sphinix45 (Aug 20, 2008)

:4-dontkno
Hi! I am an Indian using BSNL's HOME 250 broadband plan and facing problem in login at the site bbservice.bsnl.in to view my usage details.
The site redirects me to the bsnl portal site and show error -

"PLEASE CONFIGURE CPEs IN PPPOE MODE ONLY WITH CORRECT USER ID AND PASSWORD TO AVOID 676/678/691 ERRORS.PLEASE AVOID RESETTING OF CPEs, FOR MORE DETAILS PLEASE LOG ON TO www.utstarcomtsc.bsnl.co.in OR www.intranet.bsnl.co.in"

I have tried so many applications to restore it but nothing happens.
Actually I have installed an application "DHCP IP FORCER" so that I can download files from rapidshare.com without waiting for 100's of minutes. But I was not having this problem then. I experience my first problem when i login to broadband after a span of 15 days. My IP Configuration is-


Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : bhandari-07e23d

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-D1-8C-20-49

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.152.50

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 



PPP adapter DATAONE:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 117.197.145.83

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 117.197.145.83

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 218.248.255.194

218.248.255.146

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Anyone to help just mail me at-
[email protected] or [email protected]


WAITING FOR REPLY........


----------

